# Help with connecting MP3 Player to play through car speakers



## Bigfoot (Nov 6, 2004)

Anybody have any idea how to do this? I have a cheap Rollei MP3 player that has a headphone jack that I would like to connect to the car speakers.

I was thinking of buying a Auxiliary to 3.5mm cable converter and connect the Aux end to the back of my car stereo which has a BUS Aux in. I have no idea what the BUS means. But i'm curious if this would work, especially since my car stereo can only play CDs, not MP3 CDs. Also, the BUS Aux in was originally meant for CD changers and MD's.

Thanks.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Buy one of those CD player car kits. The little tape. That is if you have one.


----------



## Bigfoot (Nov 6, 2004)

yeah that's the problem, I don't have one of those cassette players. Otherwise I would have gotten one of those.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Do you have any sort of auxilary input? If not your probably out of luck.


----------



## Bigfoot (Nov 6, 2004)

Yes, it is called BUS Aux in and it should be free. It is on the back of the stereo. As the manual say, it is intended for a MD or CD changer so I'm not sure using a converter cable to attach it to an mp3 would work. Do you know if it would work?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I doubt you'll be able to find a headphones jack that will convert to that but if you can hell it's worth a shot.


----------



## Bigfoot (Nov 6, 2004)

I did find such converters in Radio Shack and yes they do exist. My question is if it would really work.

And if you don't know the answer, don't reply. That's the nicest way I can put it.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well if your looking for help I was here to give it.

So next time don't be a little bitch so STFU noob and go buy it.


----------



## SE-R_03 (May 27, 2005)

Bigfoot said:


> Anybody have any idea how to do this? I have a cheap Rollei MP3 player that has a headphone jack that I would like to connect to the car speakers.
> 
> I was thinking of buying a Auxiliary to 3.5mm cable converter and connect the Aux end to the back of my car stereo which has a BUS Aux in. I have no idea what the BUS means. But i'm curious if this would work, especially since my car stereo can only play CDs, not MP3 CDs. Also, the BUS Aux in was originally meant for CD changers and MD's.
> 
> Thanks.


Well, first of all, if your radio is the factory radio, You will not be able to connect a 3.5mm to RCA plug directly to it(Not sure if that is what you meant by aux in). The "Bus in" refers to the Data Bus input. Basically the radio will need some sort of data response to it so that it will go into the CD changer mode. Once this happens, the radio will open up the audio lines of and allow any audio input to it. Who makes the adapter that you have? What is the part # of it? If you have an aftermarket radio (Alpine, Kenwood, JVC, etc) most of these radios will have an AUX mode that you can go into and feed any audio input to it. Give me some more information about the setup you have in your car, the year/model, (I assume you have a nissan) Factory or aftermarket radio, adapter manufacturer and part number, etc. I can help you out much more with this information.


----------



## SE-R_03 (May 27, 2005)

Oops, my bad, I forgot to look at the date. This post is quite old. I am sure you already got something working.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

asleepz said:


> Well if your looking for help I was here to give it.
> 
> So next time don't be a little bitch so STFU noob and go buy it.


Dont calll him a noob since they sell mini jack to RCA cables EVERYWHERE. EVEM WALMART. He knows he can plug it in hes wondering if it will work. Good lord learn to read you moron.


----------

